# Newbie looking for several suggestions



## joyoflearningtocook (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm looking to purchase some new knives as I have the Ginsu Chikara and want a more serious set of knives. I've read quite a few posts suggesting I create a set of different brands, etc. to end up with the best set. I'm looking to spend no more than $300 for the knives. I also need some recommendations on a cutting board (the suggested wooden one is no longer available on Amazon) as well as sharpening tools. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

It would help if you could give us a bit more info on the knives
How many knives ? - gyuto and petty ??
What size -210/240 etc
Right handed ?
Western or japanese handle ?
Preference for stainless or carbon etc

The more info, the better targetted the suggestions.


----------



## joyoflearningtocook (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you Kevpenbanc! I am left handed and would like a chef's knife 8", a paring knife, a knife for tomatoes, and a utility knife. I would prefer stainless, but am open to carbon.


----------



## snapshot2020 (Jan 31, 2019)

I will just post in regards to your sharping needs.

I started with a King 1000/6000 and a good quality stone holder.
https://www.amazon.com/d/Sharpening...qid=1549211960&sr=8-3&keywords=King+1000/6000

Another sharping system i use that requires no oil or water, is the Fallkniven Diamond-Ceramic DC521.
.

I use it with my Axes and other carbon steel blades, the diamond side quickly gets a worn dull blade ready for the ceramic fine grit 25 micron finishing side of Combo stone


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say all that you really need for knives is a chefs. But what country are you in? If you're outside the States you can't buy cheaply here.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

joyoflearningtocook said:


> Thank you Kevpenbanc! I am left handed and would like a chef's knife 8", a paring knife, a knife for tomatoes, and a utility knife. I would prefer stainless, but am open to carbon.


Are you in ths US ?
If so check out Jon Broida at https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com

I'm not up to speed on leftie options.
I've heard that Jon is very helpful,  and he has a wide range of knives.

Other than that maybe check out something like:
https://japanesechefsknife.com/collections/misono
https://japanesechefsknife.com/collections/fujiwara-kanefusa

They come highly recommended as decent introductory knives.

My personal favourites are Tanakas:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka/
But you'll blow most of your budget.

I'd recommend concentrating on the chefs knife, the others probably ain't worth spending too much money on, but that's your choice 

But like I said, if you're in the states drop Jon a line.


----------



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

For cutting boards I really like Epicurean. They are durable and can be put in your dishwasher. They're the only cutting boards we use now.


----------

